# 

## irina3924

! ,        .       ,     .  .     .  , ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

, ,   ,   .
 , ,       ,    .

----------


## 2014

> , ,      ,    .


    "" ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-     , ,  /  ..

----------


## irina3924

. .

----------

""    ..  ,    60     

          ""
-,         :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ""    ..


   ...

----------

*ZZZhanna*, .

----------


## irina3924

60 ,""  .      ?     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


       .         .

----------


## irina3924

, !    !  ,      ,   !

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  ,  ,    .

----------

*irina3924*, -   ?..  :Smilie:        .     ..

----------


## irina3924

,   :

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,    ,    ,    ,      .

----------


## irina3924

, ?

----------


## ann67

,      :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ?


   ... ,   ...  :Wink:

----------


## irina3924

,     !   .

----------


## irina3924

,  ""

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


..     ,       ,   ,    ?




> ""


   ?

----------


## irina3924

,   -.  .   !

----------


## Stelsus

*irina3924*,     -     ,    )          )))

----------


## abekina

?

----------


## Snumrichka

> ?


?  ?

----------

> ?  ?


 ?    . 
   ,    -    ? ,   --   ....   ,      -   .   ,   )))

----------


## irina3924

- .  .    .      !    "" , ,    ?    ? !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


     "",   ""?            ?

----------


## irina3924

41/01 "  "

----------

?        ,    .     ,    (     ).     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   - ,   , ..      ,  .

----------


## irina3924

,  . .     .     .  .
.

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     .

----------


## Espinosa

> ,


,     , , ,       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ,


,   ,   .
      , . ,  ?

----------

